# The first meet!



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

It is early days and i didnt plan on letting them meet until 6 weeks after Curtis' castration but they have really been itching to meet one another so i very cautiously let them have a short meet today and they seemed so good with each other.










This looks like Curtis is being very defensive but he actually hopped over and put his head under his chin and just laid there for a while until hopping off again!










I am of course being very careful and only let them have a quick 5 minutes today, the good thing is Curtis was with another un-neutered male right up until i got him at 6 months.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

That looks promising, just make sure it's a neutral area so as not to risk territorial aggression


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

Lopside said:


> That looks promising, just make sure it's a neutral area so as not to risk territorial aggression


Yeh the next time i do it i shall be using a play pen away from their own areas and sitting with them for a while


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Ah bless! What's the other bun's name? Did you decide yet?


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

helebelina said:


> Ah bless! What's the other bun's name? Did you decide yet?


I went with Corvin in the end  I think it suits him and goes well with Curtis!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Ahhh, lovely names!! Bless them :thumbup:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I would be putting them together and bonding them together now if it was me.
Dates don't really help with bonding tbh. 
Just set up your neutral area (2ft x 3ft prefereably to start), sit with them and dont seperate unless there is a full on fight(unlikely!) If your not sure of anything, check the bonding advice sticky or just ask 

*Heidi*


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> I would be putting them together and bonding them together now if it was me.
> Dates don't really help with bonding tbh.
> Just set up your neutral area (2ft x 3ft prefereably to start), sit with them and dont seperate unless there is a full on fight(unlikely!) If your not sure of anything, check the bonding advice sticky or just ask
> 
> *Heidi*


I have 3 days off after today so you think it would be worth giving it a go?

The only thing i was a bit iffy on last night was Curtis started to try to hump Corvin and he wasnt happy with that and would try to chase him away. Is this something i need to let happen or is this Curtis' hormones still affecting his behaviour?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep defianately  3 days off is great to bond.

I personally wouldnt allow ANY humping, keep a spray bottle(or small water pistol) handy and just give a quick squirt to the culprit. If they havn't stopped the majority of humping after a day together (start early in the morning, until bedtime) I would maybe consider waiting for the hormones to settle a bit more 
Have a look at the advice thread, that has exactly how I bond, what I allow and dont allow etc...


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Yep defianately  3 days off is great to bond.
> 
> I personally wouldnt allow ANY humping, keep a spray bottle(or small water pistol) handy and just give a quick squirt to the culprit. If they havn't stopped the majority of humping after a day together (start early in the morning, until bedtime) I would maybe consider waiting for the hormones to settle a bit more
> Have a look at the advice thread, that has exactly how I bond, what I allow and dont allow etc...


Ill have a read of it now thanks!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Two of my three frenchies occasionally hump the others, but happily the one being humped just lies there chewing hay & looking bored.....how destroying to ones bunny manly confidence...lol......:001_tt2:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hows it going?


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Hows it going?


They had a little scuffle which i broke up quickly but i think its going to be a pretty easy bond so far!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Good 
Little scuffles are to be expected, but they normally settle soon enough with a distraction  
It will be lovely to see them together.

*Heidi*


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

Got a little picture update for you all!










Seems to be going well.


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

Curtis was just grooming Corvin so i had to video it, please excuse the mess they where running around and getting sawdust everywhere!

Too cute | Facebook


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry for all these posts but just have to share these xD


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like they are pretty much there 
Well done


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

They have been fine all day i assume its ok to keep them in together overnight?


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

Unfortunately i have to split them up for now. Theyve been having a few fights which where quite serious. Neither are hurt but corvins a bit shaken so he is sat in bed with me until hes calm again. Only injuries are on me so thats fine. 

Im thinking i should give it more time before i try again due to curtis' testosterone still being present as he was only neutered 1.5 weeka ago. Is this the best plan?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeh, if its kicking off now, more time will be the best bet. They looked like they were getting there aswell.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Thats a shame, but yes, i agree, split them for a while longer


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

Ok done that for now  I did have a feeling it was so soon and something might happen so im glad i couldnt sleep because of the thought of them fighting over night!

I ended up with Curtis latching onto my hand but id much rather me get bit than the other rabbit.

It did look like we where getting there but i think it just means once Curtis is chilled out theyll go fine together again


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Grooming is a very good sign, well done!


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

Buddyandfriends said:


> Grooming is a very good sign, well done!


I guess you didnt read the last few posts! 

Ive had to split them up due to some pretty hefty fighting (no injuries except me!) so i will try again once Curtis' hormones have settled


----------



## ChangKhao (Jun 29, 2012)

Was wondering how the bonding was getting on LiamP? Has all gone well? Really hope so, let us know.

Chang


----------

